# Pics of my sculpin



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Got these guys about a month ago. Very fun fish and lightning fast when they go after food. Its fun watching them dart all over the tank.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

neat looking little guy, whats he eat?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

at the moment they're eating tubifex. I'll throw in a few guppies once in a while. Eventually, I'll start feeding them frozen shrimps.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those green eyes and cool fins make for a cool pet. Do you have to keep the temperature low?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

off topic but rainbows love those things, and i can tie a pretty decent sculpin fly. Any way those green eyes are sweet.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ace, the guy I ordered them from told me the tank he had them in was about 72 degrees so I kept my tank the same. So far, they seem pretty healthy so I guess its ok. Do you know if I should I lower the temp a little more? Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd guess so. It would help to know species and I'm no sculpin expert. If he's eating and not breathing too fast you might be okay, I'd just forget the heater altogether either way.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> I'd guess so. It would help to know species and I'm no sculpin expert. If he's eating and not breathing too fast you might be okay, I'd just forget the heater altogether either way.
> [snapback]853191[/snapback]​


I was going to remove the heater for good but I didnt want to risk doing it in the middle of winter and having the temp drop too rapidly and causing them shock. They're mottled sculpins ( cottus bairdi ).


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool fish!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn he is decent looking.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## andrewthao (Dec 15, 2004)

is this the same as a watercow? It looks like a small version of my watercow


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

those look cool


----------

